# Opinions or Suggestions Wanted



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Got a project coming up and trying some drawings for HO's approval.
Basically they want more natural air movement in the upstairs
bedroom and master bath of their A-frame house.The bath sits against 
the same roof plane,closer to the chimney.

Second request is to carry the roof line over the deck to keep the
winter snow-slides from burying their side door exit.

Here's what I got so far:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Couple ideas.

Andy.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

How about a California gable for the bath area, then drop down a gable off that to cover the entry...dam I wish I could draw...


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

*plan*

IMHO i kind of like your very first idea you posted. It is clean,will fit the bill and does not look like the fifth wheel on the wagon


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

a frame?.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Couple ideas.
> 
> Andy.


Andy's first design is very visually appealing. It also satisfies all the stated requests from the client.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

griz said:


> How about a California gable for the bath area, then drop down a gable off that to cover the entry...dam I wish I could draw...


Me too


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

It amazes me what guys like Andy can do in what I imagine is a very short time. Great design Andy!


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I like the first drawing and Andys.

Andys is more refined and traditional. The first is more rustic and homey.

Wow, I feel the need for a decorative scarf... 

If I begin using the term "the space" when refering to different parts of a home, shoot me.... :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Jaws said:


> I like the first drawing and Andys.
> 
> Andys is more refined and traditional. The first is more rustic and homey.
> 
> ...


 http://www.etsy.com/search?includes[]=tags&q=decorative+scarf

This should help.. :laughing:


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Now this is a nice set...set...


...scarf set-up.

Yeah...that's the ticket.






Andy.


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Andy's first drawing is the best provided but I'm no fan of lifted dormers. My preference would be for a reverse gable with a matching pitch. Also, instead of those nice looking columns, extend the framing/siding down at those locations with less open space so the addition doesn't appear to top heavy. 

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Rob1954 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like both designs, but with the deck, chimney, and those dormers on one side of the house.....kind of makes it look off balance to me.

Maybe the siting or landscaping makes that of no concern.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Andy,
As always,nice drawings!!!
This project started out as a bedroom extension like
you've drawn.
Budget restrictions and HO illness have cut it back some.
Originally there was to be a rear screened porch with a walk-out
above for the 5'slider,along with new wrap around first floor deck,
complete roof replacement and bath remodel.
Every time I aim for budget and redesign,there seems to be another budget
cut.
Been frustrating,so I figured any ideas I can come up with may save
some of the project.
The roof definitely needs doing,so I have two last design proposals before I 
walk away from this.

The dormer also needed to be moved back from the chimney since
they don't want to extend it.

Here's my last and least expensive options;


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

griz said:


> How about a California gable for the bath area, then drop down a gable off that to cover the entry...dam I wish I could draw...


 Hey Griz,maybe a stupid question,but what is a California gable?


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Got one more option for HO.
Getting faster at this drawing program,
just hope it pays off.


----------



## Lion Hunter (Apr 5, 2012)

i like the second from the last one you posted, with the skylights and porch roof. if your going to do anything more then that i would go with what something more like ScipioAfricanus photo. (Not that my opinion matters)


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## CompleteW&D (May 28, 2011)

fjn said:


> IMHO i kind of like your very first idea you posted. It is clean,will fit the bill and does not look like the fifth wheel on the wagon


I agree completely. Number 1 for me as well.... clean lines and doesn't draw more attention to the addition than the house as a whole.

*EDIT: *The one thing I might do just a bit differently on picture number 1, is to raise the pitch on the top dormer to match the pitch of the porch.


----------

